# Help..pickiest eater ever!



## Rachelle07 (Jun 18, 2008)

My Italian Greyhound Beckham is literally the pickiest eater ever. He was eating raw (very well I might add) but developed pancreatitis and the vet no longer wants him on raw but on an allergy food...great plan, but he won't touch anything! What do I do!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Smart dog. Don't listen to the vet. The raw food didn't cause the pancreatitis. The dog knows what he needs. What kind of raw were you feeding?


----------



## Rachelle07 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was feeding Oma's Pride raw.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Well then, that might have been the problem. I really don't consider feeding raw patties or premixes to be feeding raw. It's more like feeding raw kibble. The premixes and patties have way too much bone and they also contain veggies. All of these are difficult to digest and are not good for a dog with pancreatic problems.

I think a diet of raw meat, bones and organs is just what he needs. There is no time that a dog, healthy or otherwise, is better off eating a highly processed cereal than he is eating the food his body was designed by nature to eat and digest.

Check out my web page listed below for my suggestions on starting a dog on a real no nonsense raw diet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope you can read this attachment and if you are willing to try this food, please let me know. I have one picky eater and another with a sensitive stomach and another that will eat just about anything. Since trying this food, everyone can eat the same food at the same time and the picky one loves it and the one with the sensitive stomach has not had any episodes. It is such a good quality food that you can see a difference in their skin and coat and there's also less mess in the yard because less food is going to waste. 
I've been reading up a little on raw feeding and it sounds great, but dry dog food also helps aid in better oral care and keeps tarter build up at bay.
Any other questions or concerns, let me know! I love advice, too!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

No offense to the above poster, but I would never in a million years feed my dogs anything with corn or beet pulp in it as both are extremely low quality ingredients and very common allergens in many dogs. I especially would not pay the price they are asking for this food. Is it better than some store brands? Yes. But is it better or the same as the premium brands that are the same price? Absolutely not. Save your money and invest it in something that is a bit healthier.


----------

